# Hollow Core braid splicing?



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm new to the idea of Hollow Core Braid. Is there a website that has info on best brands, illustrated instructions on how to splice, advantages, and maybe some video instructions? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## oldtrackster (Jul 20, 2007)

bhptackle.com is a website for splicing lines and puchasing Jerry Brown hollow core. JB is good and there are other good hollows I would imagine some more folks will chime in as well. Use the search function and you will probably find plenty of info from past threads.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

X 2 on BHP. Just go to their website, they'll have everything you need. If you have any questions, give them a call and talk to Basil, he's the guru on braid.


----------



## copperhead 1 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Splicing Braid info*

I second BHP Tackle. Also lots of info here: http://www.streamlineleaders.com/links/


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for the direction. I found this one on Fluoro to Braid that is really what I wanted.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Good video, thanks for sharing. I was wondering about how much to bury into the hollow.


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Hollow to hollow you just need about 8' in each end. if you go to Blackwaters site they have the directions everyone else uses.


----------

